# (oddity)Two Heads better than One?



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Thought I would share. This hatched along with 23 normal tads from my second clutch of Red trivittatus. Its only a few days old, but did manage to hatch itself from the egg.
Also, does anyone know of a thread of dart frog oddities? If not we should start one here.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty neat! Two heads definitely aren't better than one, but it is a pretty interesting phenomenon. I hope this little guy does alright. It would be amazing to see a two headed tad morph out!

Every now and then I hear of a two headed tad, but I've never seen proof of a successful morph out. There are a few different "oddities" out there but most are not as weird as this. A few imitator lines are known to produce melanistic or albino young and I've seen some oddly colored R. reticulata. Pafrogguy recently morphed out a couple of albino O. sylvatica 'Bilsa', you can check that out in this thread here - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/209225-first-albino-first-leucistic-sylvatica-bilsa.html

John


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't seen that before! If he/she morphs out and eats well, that would be pretty interesting! Keep us posted!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Two headed animals or ones with extra limbs bother me a bit, but if viable have as much right to life as any other so I say good luck 

Seen snakes, lizard, turtles with two heads, and frogs with extra limbs, but not sure ive seen a 2 headed fro or tad before... Interesting.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Kind of feel bad for the little guy, hope he or she makes it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are reports of bicephalic tadpoles in the literature including several experiments that could generate them from fertile eggs see for example http://www.nature.com/nm/journal/v8/n9/full/nm0902-940.html 

Moon, Randall. "WNTer Wonderland-RANDALL MOON describes how an off-the-cuff experiment over Christmas break 20 years ago surprisingly produced a hundred tadpoles with two heads--And perhaps, ultimately, a new." Scientist 22.3 (2008): 34-41. 

Some comments 
Ed


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's another interesting read

Two-Headed Baby Salamander Isn't Radioactive, But It Is Weird


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Update? Is it/they still alive?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Kas said:


> Update? Is it/they still alive?




Still alive and kicking. Its doubled in size and moving around. I also collected a fourth clutch tonight!


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Cool! Good luck with your new clutch


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I had a very similar occurance with a terribilis tadpole(s) about 2 years ago. I posted pretty regular updates showing the developement in my thread below, but it perished almost immediately after hatching from egg.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/85609-conjoined-twin-tadpoles.html


Regards


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

If this guy morphs out successfully I want to know haha. This is definitely a very different frog I hope it will be able to survive.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

just posting to stay updated, so cool


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Two heads are no more. Found it yesterday dead.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Was looking forward to its survival.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

RIP little two headed guy :-(


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but that sucks. I was really looking forward to it!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## robthefrogman (Jul 19, 2014)

Bizarre but I am sure stuff happens like this all the time because of how many eggs produced or some environmental/genetic factor be witness to evolution in action but as you know from the RIP not a good choice to have 2 heads....


----------

